# Found at Walgreens today



## Xander (Aug 7, 2012)

I was out shopping and my eye caught this. Zebra fountain pen, stainless steel. $3.99. Needless to say I had to buy one.... for research purposes.

Zebra V-301 Fountain Pen | Walgreens

Question is, what is this going to do for the future of Foutain Pens? Will there be a resurgence in there use? What will happen to the price of our custom pens?


----------



## keithbyrd (Aug 7, 2012)

Xander said:


> I was out shopping and my eye caught this. Zebra fountain pen, stainless steel. $3.99. Needless to say I had to buy one.... for research purposes.
> 
> Zebra*V-301 Fountain Pen | Walgreens
> 
> Question is, what is this going to do for the future of Foutain Pens? Will there be a resurgence in there use? What will happen to the price of our custom pens?


 
Drive up the usage! - good fountain pens will always carry a good price - more users mean more pens needed!


----------



## Dan_F (Aug 7, 2012)

Such things have been around for years, see also Pilot Varsity, which is a disposable pen, I think Bic makes a disposable too. 

Prices on fountain pens range from a buck or two on up to many thousands of dollars. 

Check out the Fountain Pen Network for a good look into the world of fountain pens and their devotees.   The Fountain Pen Network

Dan


----------



## glycerine (Aug 7, 2012)

Xander said:


> I was out shopping and my eye caught this. Zebra fountain pen, stainless steel. $3.99. Needless to say I had to buy one.... for research purposes.
> 
> Zebra*V-301 Fountain Pen | Walgreens
> 
> Question is, what is this going to do for the future of Foutain Pens? Will there be a resurgence in there use? What will happen to the price of our custom pens?


 
It seems there is already a resurgence in FP use.  I think that's why these companies are coming out with these cheap ones, they are jumping on the bandwagon.  Why not?  There is money to be made!!


----------



## Xander (Aug 7, 2012)

Okies. I had no idea these things were out there.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Aug 7, 2012)

I've always liked Zebra Steel F-Series pens.  Still have a few of them laying around.  Of course I try to use my pens more than any other though.


----------



## Jim Burr (Aug 7, 2012)

[/quote] It seems there is already a resurgence in FP use. I think that's why these companies are coming out with these cheap ones, they are jumping on the bandwagon. Why not? There is money to be made!![/quote]

+1 Jeremy!! So many professionals, medical in my case, love FP's...our Medical Director bought one of mine in cocobolo and canabalized 4 Mt Blanc's for refills...I toss him refills now and them :wink:
Last count was 35 FP's sold to doc's last year.


----------



## Haynie (Aug 7, 2012)

The two of those that I have tried were horrible writers.  I let someone, who was using one of those, write with one of mine as comparison and they were amazed at the difference. And quickly pointed out that anyone who would spend a hundred dollars on a pen was crazy.  I just don't live in a pen selling market.


----------



## reiddog1 (Aug 7, 2012)

Glad to see that fountain pens are more mainstream, but honestly, it looks like a $3.99 pen.  Lacks the swag of a custom turned kit or kitless pen.  My $.02.

Dave


----------



## plantman (Aug 8, 2012)

Dan_F said:


> Such things have been around for years, see also Pilot Varsity, which is a disposable pen, I think Bic makes a disposable too.
> 
> Prices on fountain pens range from a buck or two on up to many thousands of dollars.
> 
> ...


 
:wink::wink: Refering to Dan's quote about "having an itch on your butt and scratching your head". On some people that's where their head is!! You can buy a car from India for $2500, but guess what you have, a $2500 car. People will always pay for quality!! Jim S


----------



## bitshird (Aug 8, 2012)

If the quality is as good on the Fountain Pen as it is on their Mechanical Pencils, that should be a good deal. Then perhaps  more young people will start using Fountain Pens and we may profit a bit from the sale of a $4.00 pen, I'm kind of curious as to how they write, compared to a cheap kit pen. Basically, and most logically the nib and feed are going to be either the turn on or the garbage can. I'm going to see if I can find one around here and try with some decent ink in it.


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

On the flip side, if the experience is poor and messy, then they may just be turned off of fountain pens forever.


----------



## juteck (Sep 10, 2012)

I just picked one of these up on a whim.  I find that it actually writes better than my Lamy Safari. Now to see if I can wrap it in a custom skin.......


----------

